# Better photos of pregnant Purdy! [IMGHEAVY]



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's some better pictures of Purdy and her cage. She should be having babies any day now I believe even though she is not visibly showing.

















































This is what's in her food dish at the moment. Some dog food, a dog treat, couple cheerios, lab blocks, and there was a piece of apple in there earlier.









































If you guys have seen my other posts about her being skiddish... She does great now! And she loves to be handled... She comes right up to me now  

















I know you guys are definitely picture people so I though you'd enjoy  Let me know what you think


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's pretty


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She doesn't look very far along. 
Do you know when she got pregnant?

Good to hear that she's being more handleable now. Do you have cages ready for all of the babies? Or homes lined up for them?


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Lovely pictures! She's very pretty 
She doesn't look pregnant at all to me, but I'm used to huge bellies and large litters. Looking forward to seeing her babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a cutie and looks like a little adorable bundle of mischief. I love that kind of semi-long coat. Each hair has bit of a curve to it, and it looks feathery and layered. With an uneven marking pattern, it's very pretty.

What would you call that kind of coat with the curved hairs and layering? I always though it was called caracul, but I'm not sure. Anyone?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*windyhill*
Thanks 

*Rhasputin*
I'm not really sure, I guess not as far along as I thought haha. Her and Pongo were put together on July 1st. And then they were separated on the tenth. So I guess she could really be anywhere between 11 days and 21 days pregnant? Or just not even pregnant at all? You guys would know a lot better than I! :? They were kept together in a room by themselves, i only really checked on them before bed and then in the morning.
:ziped _I guess I just assumed haha._

And yes, we're prepared for all the babies. Between my girlfriend and I, we might keep a couple and then the rest will have homes 

*moustress*
I'm not sure what it's called but I'd like to know  I like it also, the father just has all short hair but the same color/markings.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Picture 11 made me smile


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Caraculs are different than this mouse. 
Their hair has usually straightens out as they grow up, and clumps together a bit. 
Here's a picture of a caracul that I own (trying to find him a breeding home):


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*The secret garden*
I'm glad you liked it, she's a cutie haha

*Rhasputin*
Hm, that's pretty cool. He's a good looking mouse.

You guys think she could still be pregnant? Even if she is now 12 days? I guess I'll have to wait to find out hehe


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can put the boy back in with her. If he tries to mate with her, chances are high, that she isn't pregnant. 
Have you seen them 'gettin' busy' before? Or at least sniffing and chasing?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I always keep my does with the buck until they have a very obvious pregnant belly.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ditto!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sometimes it can take a while for the bucks to 'get in the mood'... keeping the doe with him until obvious pregnancy can save disappointment in the long run.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it possible for females to store sperm, like rabbits?
I only ask because i have had mice that have given birth and been raising their babies, only for them to then have another litter when there has been no male around!!! :?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Was the male with the female when she gave birth? if you don't get the male out in time, the female comes into heat again about 2 hours after birth and she can become pregnant again straight away.

There are arguements about whether or not female mice 'store sperm' or have 'delyed implantation'... I have had a couple of surprise litters that should not have been expected, so personally I am on the fence about this.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope there was no male. I usually remove the female to a nursery tank when i see she is pregnant.
It is just so strange!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a female give birth after about 3 months of not being with a male. I'm convinced they must be able to store it!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I am glad i'm not the only one, I was getting quite freaked out! I was begginning to think i had a rogue sperminator running loose!! :lol:


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Sniffing and chasing, definitely. But no, I haven't seen them actually "get busy" hahahah. But like I said before... That one week the only I checked on them was in the morning and before bed. They were kept in a cool, shaded room. Iwill put them back together tomorrow... I'm sure they've missed each other anyway!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They've been back together now for almost a week and they're loving eachother. I've decided to just keep them together until I see her visibly getting bigger.

Haha I feel kinda dumb thinking she was pregnant now... oh well, hopefully this time I'll get lucky.

I'm thinking they'll be more successful this time because now they're not in a cage with tubes and such but a tank where they interact with eachother more. And now they even sleep in a nest together.

Ill have to update with some photos of the two of them.

Have you guys ever experienced putting a pair together and them just not mating? I'm hoping that this isn't the case. Haha maybe they decided to be just friends hahaha


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I've had a male and female together now for three months and nope, no babies. They sleep together, eat together, groom each other, everything but make babies :roll: They get on so well, with no squabbling or aggression, I've decided I'm just going to keep them together permanently as company for each other and keep them as pets =)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I did that once Onyx, I was convinced either the male or the female weren't fertile, so they lived together in domestic bliss for almost 6 months... and then... BABIES. LOL

W xx


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Well that's probably what ill be doing with these two until they give me some babies! If they do....

They're happy together so I don't mind =)


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

*WillowDragon*
:lol: A similar thing happened with some of mine, but 6 months?! Wow!

And Purdy is absolutely adorable and Purdy-ful!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd say not pregnant. I have never had a mouse that by 12 days they werent noticibly pregnant. I would leave her in with the buck and check twice a day for a plug.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

She doesnt look pregnant? but then again. not all humans look pregnant when they are haha. Hope you post pictures of them soon


----------

